# National Dog Show



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone know if any Havanese will be in this show Tomorrow?

http://www.purina.com/resources/nds/viewersguide/index.html

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There probably will be, but they usually just gloss over them. Sometimes they will give a little description, but that's about it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, I want to watch that tommorrow. What time is that on Ryan?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Noon! ughhhh.. lol.. maybe i'll tape it!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There should be _one_ Havanese in that dog show. Watch for the Toy Group to enter the ring.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Do we know who this havanese is???? (crossing fingers for forum members!)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kim,
I know someone will ask, so I will first!

Which dog is this??????????????

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan.... I am way way faster :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Do we know who this havanese is???? (crossing fingers for forum members!)


Yes, the winner was bred by a person in the NE. It was posted on the big Havanese yahoo list.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So who's the Hav?!?!? lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan,
If I searched correctly, it is a canadian havanese  But if I searched correctly... it isn't any fun cause I know the results!!!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I saw the Havanese in the toy group, and was disappointed they didn't show it individually... Hmmmmph!! May I ask who that Havanese was?  :ear:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I too was very disappointed that they didn't show much of the Havanese. If my research in correct the Havanese was:

Ch.Ashbrook's Cinco at Mt Breeze. Breeder Carol Lockett.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I too was very disappointed that they didn't show much of the Havanese. If my research in correct the Havanese was:
> 
> Ch.Ashbrook's Cinco at Mt Breeze. Breeder Carol Lockett.


You can see the dog here. I haven't looked so I'll take your word for who won  http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21856794/


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Well I saw the Havanese in the toy group, and was disappointed they didn't show it individually... Hmmmmph!! May I ask who that Havanese was?  :ear:


I think we're used to the havs being overlooked, but they also didn't show the toy poodle which was a shocker.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It hasn't shown here yet, so I watched the video on MSN. I had to laugh at the announcer's comment, "Great diversity in color is allowed, but not in size." 

I'm not familiar with the dog, handler nor the judge, but Piaget would love that judge with his noises. Ha ha!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Ch.Ashbrook's Cinco at Mt Breeze. Breeder Carol Lockett.


http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=18038


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful dog!!!!!

I am disappointed they did not show the Neezer strutting!!  Boo hoo. 

I tell ya what though, taking care of a Pekinense coat makes a Hav-coat look like a cakewalk! Can you imagine brushing that dog that won? lol Yikeso.

LOL @ the size comment.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, you can watch the Hav gaiting and even hear the handler telling the Hav to stay (and the judge with all his noises) at this link: Toy Group at the National Dog Show. Just click on the word "Havanese" to view it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I had to laugh at the announcer's comment, "Great diversity in color is allowed, but not in size."
> !


Yes, even as a 'simple' pet Hav owner I had to giggle at that one!! LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was disappointed in watching that show too.They just skipped right over the hav,and several of them.I just got a brief glimpse.It was pretty though.Definitely should of had air-time.

Kimberly and Jan--I couldn't get the hav picture to come up larger or to see anything other then the little picture


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, did you watch the video? You can see him (her?) a lot better in the video. I didn't even look to see if there were better photos because the video was pretty good and showed the Hav from various angles.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I saw this today too. I just happened to find out about so I'm glad I didn't miss it. I pvr'd the NBC west show and watched the last half and like all of you was disappointed to not see more than a quick glimpse of the Hav.

Thanks for the link, Kimberly. I just viewed the Havanese. He/She is a cutie! It would be nice to know more about where he's from.

I'm going to the UKC Montreal Dog show tomorrow. I'm meeting another Hav owner from the yahoo Cdn. hav list and we'll be viewing the Havs at 3:00. There will be 8 of them there. YES, I will have my camera.  Problem is, that the pics are often quite dark and/or blurry. 

I'll be seeing a female Hav, Kemi, from Ontario, that belongs to Sammy's previous owner! We stayed with them in August when we went to the Hav picnic and Sammy was reunited with Kemi and another female that he grew up with. It will be cool to see her again, here in Montreal. I am sure Ricky's breeders might have one or two Havs in there, but doubt they will be the ones showing them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj,

Where is a website where I can see dog shows in my area? I can never seem to find any good websites with this info... any ideas??
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Marj,
> 
> Where is a website where I can see dog shows in my area? I can never seem to find any good websites with this info... any ideas??
> Thanks,
> Ryan


infodog.com


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> infodog.com


Are you sure, Jan? I thought Infodog was just for AKC shows. He's in Toronto.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The video I guess doesn't work for me------:hurt:
I can click on the havanese dog,havanese word,nothing........:hurt:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I searched it wrong because I read a dog named Mandy won breed... not sure what I did


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I really enjoyed watching that MSNBC link, Kimberly! What a happy little guy that Hav is! I always think that Havs look happier in general than other dogs in the ring. Perhaps because I'm biased? LOL.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Marj,
> 
> Where is a website where I can see dog shows in my area? I can never seem to find any good websites with this info... any ideas??
> Thanks,
> Ryan


For Canadian Shows & results www.canuckdogs.com click on Ontario.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay I searched it wrong because I read a dog named Mandy won breed... not sure what I did


:canada: "Mandy" Ch. Ashtone's Magical Mandy won on the Sunday Show. And went on to Win *Group 3rd*:canada: Breeder/Owner Cheryl Drake. *Congratulations* (Beamer & Radar's Breeder)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link Deb!
That cool that Cheryl won with her Mandy! Shes cute!!!!  (Mandy that is.. lol)

Whats up with LosSombra Havanese? I you starting something up????

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Debbie for that link, now I can be in the loop when there are shows here in Ontario. I would like to see all the Havs I have been hearing about in person.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Who is Las Sombras??


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Thanks for the link Deb!
> That cool that Cheryl won with her Mandy! Shes cute!!!!  (Mandy that is.. lol)
> 
> Whats up with LosSombra Havanese? I you starting something up????
> ...


I registered a Kennel Name with the Canadian Kennel club, just in case I ever decided to breed I will have the name I want. It is Spanish for "The Shadow" in honour of my first dog.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Debbie, that is so great!! Have you registered already?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Free pups all around!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> The video I guess doesn't work for me------:hurt:
> I can click on the havanese dog,havanese word,nothing........:hurt:


Julie~ I tried to open it in Safari and IE before I was finally successful w/Firefox.

Kimberly~ Thanks for the link. I was so disappointed at what they showed on air. At least this allows us to see him strut his stuff


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Debbie... I must have looked on Sunday!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Free pups all around!


Wooohhhhhooooooo!!!!! :whoo: I love the way you think, Ryan!! eace:

Congrats, Debbie! What do you think of Ryan's proposal? I think it's only fair. I'll have a red one please!


----------

